# And the winner of the World's Ugliest Dog Contest has...



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

... pink toenails. 

The winner of the World's Ugliest Dog Contest is named Zsa Zsa, and she has pink toenails.

My inner child giggles.

My inner adult smiles; Zsa Zsa is clearly loved.

​
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/24/us/worlds-ugliest-dog-zsa-zsa.html


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh my God, that is ugly The toenails match the tongue. Wowzer.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Ugly dog contest is kinda mean. Poor doggy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

While I hope that all who participated did so with a sense of fun I don't like these kinds of events. In a world where children are bullied into suicide over their looks I think the ugliest dog contests and related social media events are a rather sad reflection of what we value. I am thinking right now of the woman who was maimed by a dangerous pittie in Caddy's environs. She is physically damaged and suffering PTSD and is being harassed online. Are these two things directly connected, well of course not, but the underlying meanness is all too universal.


My mom and I were on the campus of Cornell University with Lily and her mpoo a number of years ago. She had gotten ahead of me and when I caught up to her she was talking to an older man who was carrying on about his golden doodle and who remarked to me something to the effect of "what kind of thing is that" when I walked up with Lily. I told him she was a standard poodle and he went on insisting that she couldn't be, but that she was an ugly thing. I was really rather hurt and I had not said anything negative about his golden doodle even though some less than friendly thoughts crossed my mind (sorry snow, no insult intended).


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

None taken. I’ve shown Lucky’s photo to other doodle people and they ask my why the poodle clip. BC it is easy and my groomer doesn’t hate me lol. Most Doodle people aren’t into the poodle clip and cry when their matted dog get their hair lopped off. I am thankful Lucky is almost never matted. 

I’m sure Vita’s post here was just something silly. The contest isn’t to be taken too seriously. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I certainly have no belief that Vita posted with anything other than a sense of fun, but I had just read Caddy's update about the PB attack in her city and about the bullying going on over that situation and felt sad more than lighthearted I guess.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Awww, Zsa Zsa is cute! I always assumed the ugliest dog contest was meant to be light-hearted and tongue-in-cheek. Most of the contestants are rescue dogs and often have hard beginnings, so it brings attention to their stories and honors the dogs in a silly way.

I do get why you'd react to the word "ugly" that way, though, since it's so often meant as an insult.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Maybe I should have used the Haiku format to better get across my reaction. I'm not good at Haiku, but I really like this, it seems a sign of universal maturity where you see beyond the exterior. 


_My inner child giggles
My inner adult smiles 
Zsa Zsa is clearly loved._​

Btw, I had no idea she was Pitt; doesn't look like ones around my way. I thought she was some kind of bull-thingy but she doesn't look dangerous, at least to me. 

I still laugh at the pink toenails... I guess that's my inner arrested child, lol.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

According to everything I read she is rescue and the old English variety of bull dog 
Zsa Zsa is indeed loved


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think I really meant to suggest that this dog was a pittie, but yes a bulldog. I was reacting with the color of the idea of online bullying and social pressures regarding beauty and in contrast ugliness. If we can easily remark about the ugly vs. the beautiful dog and ugly vs. beautiful ________ fill in anything then it is entirely possible and becomes likely that the blank gets filled in with girl/woman/boy/man.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah, and bullying is a BIG problem in the schools. I also notice that a lot of bullies like Pits (not to inflame any Pit owners here), and also the most vulnerable males have a tough exterior which includes owning a Pit. My son as a teen went through that stage: I had to give a Pit puppy the boot that he tried to sneak in. 

"No take it back!"

"But he's so cute!"

"Nuh-uh. Out."

The funniest thing is a that three years ago he got a little dachshund. I couldn't stop laughing at his dog every time I saw them together. And what was his response?

"The girls like him." 

Lol!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Not that this was the story with your son Vita, since you stand up for yourself well I am sure you raised your son to do so as well, but yeah there does seem to be a correlation between being a bully and having a bully of a dog to add to the aura, and sadly for many of those young men it is all a mask to hide deep insecurities and self doubts. I wouldn't want to be in my teens or twenties these days. It was bad enough to have to deal with bullies who had to show some level of courage to bash you to your face, now they can be truly cowardly and harass others through their phones.


I think the turnaround on your son's dog breed choice is pretty funny. He sounds like a clever and sweet young man.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

He is, and thanks! One reason I laughed so much is b/c of his transition from an insecure teen to a fairly confident young man (in some, not all, ways). Taking judo, and later, boxing, helped him mature a lot, so he knows exactly why I laugh. 

"What? No Pitt?", I asked back then with astonishment.

"Nah. A friend had a litter, this was the runt, and I just fell in love with him," he said, smiling.

So speaketh my nature boy. 

Aww, now I miss him. He lives in Cali. He can sing that song too, (Nature Boy by Aaron Neville), and loves the outdoors and animals. For some reason I can't get it to play here, but it's on YouTube.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Growing up, my sister always said that little dogs were "just rats" (I think rats are cute too, but that's not the point) and a dog wasn't worth having unless it weighed at least 60 pounds. Now she has two tiny Yorkies and she loves them to bits. How things change! :laugh:


----------

